# Trolling or just ignorant?



## Amy18 (May 17, 2011)

So a yorkie owner recently posted a thread inquiring about what cuts and types of meat are other yorkie owners feeding because she decided to make the switch to a PMR diet. A few of us chimed in with info and support when today someone posted this,

"Red meat is not preferable for little dogs too rich for them.
Chicken, any poultry.
I like how one expert put it, if the dog couldn't catch/kill it in the wild the should be eating it RAW.
huh I apologies in advance for this but hmmmmmmmmm we are talking Yorkies, shouldn't we be feeding them rats & mice? No seriously."

It might be ignorance but i think sometimes non PMR feeders say things like this just to get a rise out of us


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think people just tend to spout off about stuff they don't know anything about.

I've done it from time to time, and I'm not a troll. 

But you never know! sometimes it's hard to tell.


----------



## Amy18 (May 17, 2011)

xellil said:


> I think people just tend to spout off about stuff they don't know anything about.
> 
> I've done it from time to time, and I'm not a troll.
> 
> But you never know! sometimes it's hard to tell.



yea that's why i wont respond because you can't really reason with people who say their opinion as fact. It would most likely turn into some type of argument


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Amy18 said:


> So a yorkie owner recently posted a thread inquiring about what cuts and types of meat are other yorkie owners feeding because she decided to make the switch to a PMR diet. A few of us chimed in with info and support when today someone posted this,
> 
> "Red meat is not preferable for little dogs too rich for them.
> Chicken, any poultry.
> ...


Hmmm....my Zoey & Ziva who are both about the same size if not smaller than most yorkies have been eating red meat as a regular staple in their diet for 16 months with no ill effects. I think someone just doesn't know or could definitely be trying to get a rise out of you, I've seen that a lot lately on the forums I'm on.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

I dont know, thats the way I looked at it when I was reading about starting my cat on raw.. lol I understand however that dogs are different and Yorkies could possibly hunt in pack and maybe trip a cow and attack and kill it.. :biggrin1: lol

I mean when feeding my cat I will probably go for chicken, duck, quail, mice/rats, fishes etc more so than lets say pork or something. I wont completely cut out all larger animals but I will stick to more, species appropriate things that a feral/wild cat could get and eat


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Just a side comment, wouldn't rodents be red meat? Which yorkies (as well as most "small" breeds) were bred to hunt, so then they would need red meat wouldn't they?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oso said:


> I dont know, thats the way I looked at it when I was reading about starting my cat on raw.. lol I understand however that dogs are different and Yorkies could possibly hunt in pack and maybe trip a cow and attack and kill it.. :biggrin1: lol
> 
> I mean when feeding my cat I will probably go for chicken, duck, quail, mice/rats, fishes etc more so than lets say pork or something. I wont completely cut out all larger animals but I will stick to more, species appropriate things that a feral/wild cat could get and eat


I must admit this has sort of crossed my mind too. Not that I have a problem with my cat eating beef and such because she simply won't, but I did wonder if a cat in its natural habitat would get to sample much large prey meat at all. I justify it though by thinking that it would still be a lot better than eating most kibbles.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

My opinion is that most 'toy' breeds like chihuahuas, yorkies etc would rather be 'scavengers' so to speak (at least I know mine would lol) so would probably feed off of something that was already taken down, therefor, deer, chicken etc.....would be appropriate....Ziva my 4# min pin on the other hand would probably attempt to take down a cow on her own lol.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Celt said:


> Just a side comment, wouldn't rodents be red meat? Which yorkies (as well as most "small" breeds) were bred to hunt, so then they would need red meat wouldn't they?


Yes rodents are red meats....so IMO, since I cant always give my girls(the 2 cats and the Doxie) rodents like they would eat "in the wild"(ahar har har to anyone saying that my 3 prisses could do ANYTHING in the wild!LOL) I supplement their needed red meats with large red meats!:wink:
(Also most wild birds arent actually white meats either!:wink


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Celt said:


> Just a side comment, wouldn't rodents be red meat? Which yorkies (as well as most "small" breeds) were bred to hunt, so then they would need red meat wouldn't they?


ehhh I think rodents would qualify in the same category as say pigs, they eat all kinds of stuff therefor their meat isnt "red" its white like people, pigs etc.

As for the birds, most are darker but still not red unless they eat lots of grasses, because grasses make the meat red, eating everything like we and pigs do makes that whitish meat..


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I must admit this has sort of crossed my mind too. Not that I have a problem with my cat eating beef and such because she simply won't, but I did wonder if a cat in its natural habitat would get to sample much large prey meat at all. I justify it though by thinking that it would still be a lot better than eating most kibbles.


I think any animal could be on any carnivores diet because no animal is going to pass up a leftover kill. If, say, a yorkie or a house cat, came across an elk kill they are going to eat what they can off of it, for sure. Everything will scavenge when they are hungry. No animal will pass up an elk carcass to expend a ton of energy to bring down its own prey. In nature, expending energy when you don't have to for food is a huge thing they avoid.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Pigs are red meat. So are rats and mice in my opinion. If I get any future cats I'll feed them plenty of mice I think, but I won't limit them to just that because who knows if they're getting all the omega 3s and whatnot that they need. As for small dogs, I suppose the closest thing would be the Fennec Fox, which eats mostly insects and small animals (vermin and birds). But really, small dogs are a manmade manipulation of the wolf, just as all dogs are, so they have the WOLF'S digestive system, not a Fennec Fox's, or anything else, and so the wolf's diet is therefor what should be emulated.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Is Pork Considered Red Meat? | FoodAnswers.org



> In the culinary sense, a red meat is any meat that appears red when raw, and is not white when cooked. Nutritionists, on the other hand, generally use a broader definition and consider the meat of all mammals to be red.


Nutritionally, all mammal meat is red meat.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I think any animal could be on any carnivores diet because no animal is going to pass up a leftover kill. If, say, a yorkie or a house cat, came across an elk kill they are going to eat what they can off of it, for sure. Everything will scavenge when they are hungry. No animal will pass up an elk carcass to expend a ton of energy to bring down its own prey. In nature, expending energy when you don't have to for food is a huge thing they avoid.


See, told ya, I know absolutely zilch about cats. Thats interesting though, so they do scavenge huh? I guess its all the lions in Africa programmes on NatGeo I watch, I just presumed they only ate fresh kill. See, you learn something new everyday on here!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I was wondering where cats came from, like dogs come from wolves.

It turns out they come from.... cats!

House Cat Origin Traced to Middle Eastern Wildcat Ancestor


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

ROTFL. you can't compare rodents, pigs and white people together.
they're totally different species. the next time you see a white person
with their skin off you're going to fine that it's the same meat, bone and blood
as any other person on the planet no matter what color their skin is. ROTFL.



Oso said:


> ehhh I think rodents would qualify in the same category as say pigs, they eat all kinds of stuff therefor
> 
> >>>>>their meat isnt "red" its white like people,<<<<< pigs etc.
> 
> As for the birds, most are darker but still not red unless they eat lots of grasses, because grasses make the meat red, eating everything like we and pigs do makes that whitish meat..


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> ROTFL. you can't compare rodents, pigs and white people together.
> they're totally different species. the next time you see a white person
> with their skin off you're going to fine that it's the same meat, bone and blood
> as any other person on the planet no matter what color their skin is. ROTFL.


I think she meant to say people are all white meat, not white-skinned people are white meat! Could be wrong, though.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Amy18 said:


> So a yorkie owner recently posted a thread inquiring about what cuts and types of meat are other yorkie owners feeding because she decided to make the switch to a PMR diet. A few of us chimed in with info and support when today someone posted this,
> 
> "Red meat is not preferable for little dogs too rich for them.
> Chicken, any poultry.
> ...


i agree about trolls and i agree about ignorance....i don't troll, but i've definitely been ignorant.

just as an aside, weren't yorkies orignally bred to be ratters and micers?
so, doesn't that automatically make them red meat eaters?


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Amy18 said:


> So a yorkie owner recently posted a thread inquiring about what cuts and types of meat are other yorkie owners feeding because she decided to make the switch to a PMR diet. A few of us chimed in with info and support when today someone posted this,
> 
> "Red meat is not preferable for little dogs too rich for them.
> Chicken, any poultry.
> ...


Don't forget, most any kibble, canned, dehydrated, or commercial raw in excess of 27% protein might indeed ignite the same criticism. I in no way feel that is trolling. Instead, I feel that over time, with increased accurate and knowledgeable posters, the basics of PMR will be more understood and allow for a more informed decision as to feed it or not. This is normal. Try to think back when you had no clue as to what or how PMR worked.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I think a lot of people post almost because they like the sound of their own voice. Not just because they like to Troll.

My understanding of red vs white meat is simply the amount the animal moves. Chickens and other non or por flying birds are white meat on the breasts as the muscles do very little. Any animal that moves is then a dark meat. Hence the heart of chicken is dark read meat. 

I would say that all meat eating animals are more than capable of eating red meat. 

Personally if I had a choice I would only feed red meats to becka, but they are too expensive :-(.


----------



## ginger9702 (Sep 6, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I must admit this has sort of crossed my mind too. Not that I have a problem with my cat eating beef and such because she simply won't, but I did wonder if a cat in its natural habitat would get to sample much large prey meat at all. I justify it though by thinking that it would still be a lot better than eating most kibbles.


Large felines like lions, tigers, cheetah, etc. eat red meat so why wouldn't a kitty cat? LOL!


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> I think she meant to say people are all white meat, not white-skinned people are white meat! Could be wrong, though.


Lol yes I meant all people not just white people :lol:


----------

